# any body in or around Jember city



## digi (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi I'm moving to jember in the next few weeks i wondered if any body live around or near there?


----------



## mhd1978 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi! I just saw your message now. 

We are living in Jember now for 5 months.

What will you do in Jember? How long will you stay, where and so on...

See you in Jember???


----------



## digi (Nov 20, 2013)

*hello*

Hi I'm here now, i cant see a PM button to send you my details we are living at Perum Bumi Tegal Besar,
I will be staying here for while my wife is due to give birth soon


----------



## mhd1978 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi!

I don't now the


----------



## mhd1978 (Dec 10, 2013)

Send us a mail so we can get in touch!

*REMOVED BY MODERATOR *


----------



## digi (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok maybe we can meet somewhere? 
what places do you know? which area you live in?
i live in the same area as the bi lingual school that maybe 5 min drive from my house,


----------



## mhd1978 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Jember!*

Hi,

We are living at Jalaan Mojopahit, that's at the back of the Carrefour.

Maybe we can have a drink at the Aston hotel. Do you know that one? There is a nice bar. The coming month we will be traveling and have some family visit. So let's catch up in the New Year!

How do you like Jember so far?

See you in the New Year!?


hartmans001 gmail com


----------



## Bendot10 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey, if you really come to jember something that i could suggest to you is to try food called "Tahu Campur, and Gulai Kambing" maybe mhd1978 know where to buy it..  i ever live there when i was 2nd-3rd grade of elementary school..


----------



## digi (Nov 20, 2013)

Bendot10 said:


> Hey, if you really come to jember something that i could suggest to you is to try food called "Tahu Campur, and Gulai Kambing" maybe mhd1978 know where to buy it..  i ever live there when i was 2nd-3rd grade of elementary school..


hi thanks for the reply i think i have eaten this before , my wife is a local jember girl so i'm sure we can find this  thanks


----------



## Bendot10 (Dec 17, 2013)

digi said:


> hi thanks for the reply i think i have eaten this before , my wife is a local jember girl so i'm sure we can find this  thanks


Haha.. have you come to tourist attraction at jember? i think i know just some of them.. Tanjung Papuma, maybe mount argopuro.. and you know there will be Jember Fashion Carnaval, it held mabe next year around 19-24 August 2014.. its like carnaval in Rio, Brazile


----------



## Sasty (Jul 14, 2014)

*jember city*

do you guys still lived in Jember? jember is my home tome, but I'm living in surabaya now. may we can keep in touch, contact me


----------

